# I need a Remote Start installed in Arkansas



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a DEI AutoStart AS-2775 that I need installed in my wife's car for Christmas. The kit is new in the box, and has keyless entry and remote start. Her car is a 1996 Toyota Corolla with the 1.8 liter engine, automatic transmission, and factory power locks. I don't have a lot of money to spend. Can anybody out there help me out?


----------

